# Meetings > Workshops >  Μια πρόταση για τα workshops

## fulljazz

Θέλω να προτείνω κάτι που είπα και στη Γ.Σ. για τα workshops:

1. Τα workshops να πραγματοποιούνται με μια ελάχιστη χρηματική συμετοχή απλά για τα έξοδα της ημέρας, προτείνω σε αυτά τα έξοδα και μια συμβολική αμοιβή για τους ομιλητές, καθώς και ότι φάμε και ότι πιούμε. To ποσό μπορούν να το καθορίσουν τα μέλη του συλλόγου.
2. Καλό θα ήταν αυτοί που θα παρακολουθήσουν τα workshop να πάρουν ένα χαρτί από το σύλλογο ότι τα παρακολούθησαν και να μπορούν να το συμπεριλάβουν στο βιογραφικό τους (αν και δεν είναι κρατικό ή πτυχίο μπορεί να μετρήσει σε σχέση με κάποιον άλλον που δεν έχει τίποτα).
3. Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να διαθέτει ένα projectoρα, προτείνω μια έκτακτη εισφορά ώστε να αγοραστεί ένας, καθώς την τελευταία φορά βόλεψε πολύ.

Περιμένω τα σχολειά σας.

----------


## MerNion

> προτείνω σε αυτά τα έξοδα και μια συμβολική αμοιβή για τους ομιλητές


αυτό εμένα προσωπικά δεν θα μου άρεσε γιατί αν αρχίσουμε να δίνουμε ενα συμβολικό ποσό στον έναν, ένα στο άλλο... δεν θα βγει σε καλό.. η γνώμη μου..
απο την στιγμή που είμαστε εθελοντικό δίκτυο καλό θα ήταν να είναι όλα εθελοντικά, ακόμα και η μετάδοση της γνώσης δηλαδή.. Δεν το λεω με κακία αλλα σκεφτόμενος που μπορεί να καταλήξει αυτό..




> καθώς και ότι φάμε και ότι πιούμε. To ποσό μπορούν να το καθορίσουν τα μέλη του συλλόγου.


θα προτιμούσα να πέρναμε 1 πίτσα παραπάνω με τα λεφτά που θα δίναμε συμβολικά σε κάποιον... 




> 3. Αν δεν μπορεί κάποιος να διαθέτει ένα projectoρα, προτείνω μια έκτακτη εισφορά ώστε να αγοραστεί ένας, καθώς την τελευταία φορά βόλεψε πολύ.


Ισως μπορώ εγω να βρω έναν.. θα ρωτήσω και θα σας πω...

----------


## fulljazz

Ωραί τότε τουλάχιστον να κερνάμε τις πίτσες στους ομιλητές.  ::   ::  

Δεν έχω βλέψεις να είμαι ομιλητής, απλά για να μην παρεξηγηθώ το εισημαίνω. Η πρόταση για κάποια αμοιβή είναι μόνο για να έχουν οι ίδιοι κάποιο κίνητρό και τίποττα παραπάνω. Προσωπικά πιστεύω στον εθελοντισμό

----------


## papashark

Tο θέμα αυτό το έχω συζητήσει παλαιότερα, εκτενέστατα και με τον HarisK, (νομίζω ότι όντως η ιδέα έχει ξεκινήσει από τον fulljazz, ή έστω εκείνος την έβαλε σε "συζητήσιμα πλαίσια") αλλά και με τον fulljazz φυσικά.

Αυτό που είχα πει με τον HarisK είναι ότι η ανταμοιβή του ομιλητή, είναι το ίδιο πράγμα που θα πάρουν πάνω κάτω και οι συμμετάσχοντες. Ένα χαρτί που να λέει ότι παρέδωσε το Χ σεμινάριο. Για τον ομιλητή το χαρτί ότι παρέδωσε ένα σεμινάριο, είναι αρκετά ισχυρότερο από το αντίστοιχο που θα πάρει αυτός που το παρακολούθησε.

Να τονίσω ότι τα meetings νέων μελών, θα πρέπει να μην έχουν καμία απολύτως είσοδο, αλλά του εναντίων να τα οργανώσουμε λίγο καλύτερα (κοινώς να φτιάξω σημειώσεις που να μοιράζονται), και να γίνει κατά κάποιο τρόπο "υποχρεωτική" η παρακολούθηση τους.

Χαίρομε που άνοιξες το θέμα Fulljazz, έτσι θα μπορούν να προσθέσουν και άλλα μέλη καλές ιδέες, αλλά και να "διαφημιστεί" το όλο εγχείρημα εν την γενέσει του.

----------


## JS

Κανένας απο όοσυς έχουν διδάξει (λέμε τώρα) ή βοηθήσει σε αυτά τα σεμηνάρια δεν θα θελήσει να το κάνει επι πληρωμή. Αυτό ξεχάστε το.
Εκείνο που θέλω προσωπικά είναι να υπάρχει πληρωμή και τα έσοδα να πηγαίνουν στον σύλλογο.
Τα μέλη θα μπορούν να πληρώνουν 5-10Ε και τα μη μέλη 30Ε (τα ποσά είναι δική μου άποψη).
Σκέψεις για σεμινάρια είναι πολλές. Routing, Δίκτυα, Linux (σε πολλά επίπεδα)...
Συμφωνώ και εγώ για το οτι στα meetings νέων μελών δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει είσοδος.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Κι εγώ με την σειρά μου να πω οτι καλό θα ήταν να υπάρχει ένα ποσό αλλά αποκλειστικά για τον σύλογο και από όποιον μπορεί (όχι υποχρεοτικό).Άποψή μου είναι να υπάρχει μιά ομάδα tutorials (ήδη έχω υπόψην μερικούς για να την φτιάξουμε όπως τους hobit, hdkiller και JS) και μιά ομάδα workshops. Πιστεύω επίσης οτι καλό θα ήταν να είναι υποχρεοτική η συμετοχή στα workshops κάθε νέου μέλους, έτσι θα υπάρχει καλύτερο επίπεδο γνώσεων στο σύλογο και θα είναι ποιό εύκολη η ενεμετάδωση της γνώσης. Σε κάθε workshop να μοιράζονται συγκεκρiμένα tutorials και στο τέλος να γίνεται και κατά κάποιον τρόπο μία εξέταση σε όσους παρακολούθησαν για να πάρουν και το χαρτί.

Δεν θά 'χα πάντως και κανένα πρόβλημα αν δε γινόταν τίποτα από τα παραπάνω, τα workshops τα κάνουμε για το χαβαλέ μας και μιά πίτσα (άντε και καμιά coca-cola) αρκεί.

----------


## papashark

Δεν μπορούμε και να υποχρεώσουμε τον κόσμο να έρθει και να τον βάλουμε να πληρώσει τα workshops....  ::

----------


## JS

Διαφωνώ με την υποχρέωση. Άλλωστε είδαμε οτι στις συναντήσεις νέων έρχονται όλο και περισσότεροι νέοπες χωρίς να κάνουμε οτιδήποτε παραπάνω απο ένα ποστ !
Αυτούς τους νέοπες θέλουμε στο ΑΜΔΑ  :: 
Και πίστεψέ με θα έρθουν πολλοί παραπάνω απο όσους μπορεί να αντέξει ο χώρος Νίκο. Εκείνο που πρέπει να κάνουμε εμείς είναι να βρίσκουμε συνεχώς νέες ιδέες για σεμηνάρια.

Υγ. Κύριε πρόεδρα , τώρα εσείς που είσαστε εκεί ψηλά , θα έρχεστε στα μήτιγκ νέων ή θα λέτε "έχω υποχρεώσεις" ;;;
Δεσμευτείτε δημόσια παρακαλώ...
(πστ...απάντα ναι ρε...θα σου κάνει καλό στο image  ::  )

----------


## wiresounds

> Υγ. Κύριε πρόεδρα , τώρα εσείς που είσαστε εκεί ψηλά , θα έρχεστε στα μήτιγκ νέων ή θα λέτε "έχω υποχρεώσεις" ;;;
> Δεσμευτείτε δημόσια παρακαλώ...
> (πστ...απάντα ναι ρε...θα σου κάνει καλό στο image  )


Βρε μπουμπουνάκο και βέβαια θα έρχομαι.  ::  

Δεν αλλάζει κάτι για εμένα, απλώς θα έχω και άλλα ακόμα πράγματα στο κεφάλι μου. Ααα ναι, και θα με βρίζετε όλοι.  ::  

Είπαμε προσπαθούμε να βοηθήσουμε το δίκτυο όσο μπορούμε, όπως μπορούμε, *όλοι μας.* Περιμένω να ανταποκριθείτε όλοι σας σ’ αυτό το κάλεσμα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Δεν μπορούμε και να υποχρεώσουμε τον κόσμο να έρθει και να τον βάλουμε να πληρώσει τα workshops....


Δεν είπα οτι είναι υποχρεοτικό να πληρώσουν.

Anyway ο Γιάννης (JS) έχει δίκιο, καλύτερα όποιος θέλει.

----------


## JS

> Βρε μπουμπουνάκο και βέβαια θα έρχομαι.


Ακόμα δεν βγήκε και άρχισε τα "είστε όλοι παιδιά μου".  ::   ::   ::  
Άκου μπουμπουνάκος ολόκληρος φεουδάρχης !!!

----------


## koem

Ένα άλλο ενδιαφέρον που μπορεί να γίνει είναι να ιδρύσει ο Σύλλογος το πολυαναμενόμενο *ΚΕΚ AWMN*, όπου θα επιμορφώνονται στελέχη επιχειρήσεων για routing, linux, wifi, κλπ και τα σεμινάρια αυτά θα επιδοτούνται από διάφορα προγράμματα (ΕΕ, ΚτΠ, κλπ). Τα έσοδα από το ΚΕΚ θα πηγαίνουν στο ... Σύλλογο για να αγοράσει bridges και κεραίες, ώστε να ολοκληρωθεί το όραμα όλων μας...

Συγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να συγκρατηθώ. Ή κάνει κανείς brainstorming ή δεν κάνει!!!  :: 

Σοβαρά τώρα, νομίζω ότι η ιδέα των σεμιναρίων στα μέλη ή μη του Συλλόγου (με διαφορετικό κόστος βέβαια) είναι στο πλαίσιο του επιμορφωτικού χαρακτήρα της όλης προσπάθειας, οπότε πρέπει να υποστηρίξουμε κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## nodas

καντε αν ειναι και ενα fest για τα linksys με το open wrt να ξεστραβοθουμε  ::

----------


## jlian

Οι εισηγητες των σεμιναριων δεν πρεπει να εχουν καμμια αμοιβη. Γιατι θελουμε να εχουμε ακριβως τον κοσμο που δε θα το κανει για την αμοιβη. Αντιθετως απο το βημα του εισηγητη θα προτεινα να περασουν ολοι οι παλιοι του χωρου (δικτυου/συλλογου) γιατι και η εμπειρια της διδασκαλιας ειναι ανεκτιμητη.
Εκτος αυτου θα μπορεσει ο καθενας να αναπτυξει το θεμα που γνωριζει καλυτερα και να δωθει μια πιο πλουσια θεματολογια.
Για τα εισαγωγικα σεμιναρια των νεων καλυτερα να υπαρχει κατι το προαιρετικο. Αλλα για τα επομενα θεματα καλο ειναι να θεσουμε ενα ποσο, διαφορετικπ για μελη/μη μελη ωστε να υπαρχει και καποιο κινητρο να γραφουν στο συλλογο, εκτος απο τις διαφορες "προσφορες" φυσικα  ::

----------


## socrates

Η άποψη μου είναι να δίνεται κάποιο συμβολικό ποσό στον εκπαιδευτή, το οποίο θα είναι στην ευχέρεια του να το δωρίσει ολικώς ή μερικώς στον σύλλογο! Έτσι αναγνωρίζεται το έργο του καθώς και ο εθελοντισμός του αφού στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αν όχι όλες δεν θα δέχεται τα χρήματα (προσωπική μου άποψη).

Τώρα έστω για λόγους 'I was there' θα ήθελα να υπάρχει ένα χαρτί που να πιστοποιεί την συμμετοχή αυτών που έρχονται και των εκπαιδευτών.

Η προσπάθεια μου θα είναι στην κατεύθυνση να βελτιώσουμε και να καθιερώσουμε τα fests.

----------


## nkladakis

> Τώρα έστω για λόγους 'I was there' θα ήθελα να υπάρχει ένα χαρτί που να πιστοποιεί την συμμετοχή αυτών που έρχονται και των εκπαιδευτών.
> .


"AWMN Certified Trainee"

----------


## lambrosk

Δεν συμφωνώ με την αμοιβή για τους εκπαιδευτές αλλά συμφωνώ οι μαθητευόμενοι να δίνουν ΟΛΟΙ απο 5-15€ για το σύλλογο, (με προτίμηση φυσικά τα μέλη να πληρώνουν λιγότερο έως και καθόλου), για να δίνουμε κίνητρο εγγραφής αλλά να μην αποκλείουμε και αυτούς που θέλουν να πάρουν μια ιδέα.
Έτσι ανάλογα αν είναι μαθητές, φοιτητές μπορούν να αφήνουν 5€ , και αν είναι επαγγελματίες, εργαζόμενοι 10 ή και 15€...

Πάντως αν εμένα μου κεράσετε 1 καφέ, 2 κεμπάπ , 1 πατάτες , 1 κόκα κόλα θα έρθω να κάνω ένα μάθημα με σημειώσεις γύρω απο το γνωστό - άγνωστο Vi editor...  ::  

Νίκο μάλλον σε έβγαλα απο το budget! (6,5€) ....  ::  ...παζάρια δεν γίνονται...  ::

----------


## nkladakis

> Δεν συμφωνώ με την αμοιβή για τους εκπαιδευτές αλλά συμφωνώ οι μαθητευόμενοι να δίνουν ΟΛΟΙ απο 5-15e για το σύλλογο, (με προτίμηση φυσικά τα μέλη να πληρώνουν λιγότερο έως και καθόλου), για να δίνουμε κίνητρο εγγραφής αλλά να μην αποκλείουμε και αυτούς που θέλουν να πάρουν μια ιδέα.
> Έτσι ανάλογα αν είναι μαθητές, φοιτητές μπορούν να αφήνουν 5e , και αν είναι επαγγελματίες, εργαζόμενοι 10 ή και 15e...


Στη πράξη φάνηκε ότι αυτοί που έχουν πληρώσει συνδρομή, έχουν αγοράσει μπλουζάκια, έχουν βοηθήσει στο στήσιμο της έδρας, έχουν κάνει δωρεές στο σύλλογο, είναι αυτοί, κυρίως, που βάζουν και στον κουμπάρα. Οι υπόλοιποι δεν θέλουν να χαλάσει η μαγεία ::

----------


## jlian

Φταιει το "jabaman"
Νομιζουν οτι ο συλλογος ειναι η αληστου μνημης x-treme
Παντως να μην τους δινουμε κι αφορμες

----------


## mxou

Το ότι "παρακολούθησα ένα σεμινάριο στο AWMN", νομίζω, δεν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί στο βιογραφικό γιατί:

Δεν είναι ο σκοπός αυτός των σεμιναρίων (είναι να παίρνουν αρχικές γνώσεις για να τις εμβαθύνουν στη συνέχεια μόνοι τους σε επαρκές επίπεδο) και 

Δεν τιμά αυτόν που το γράφει. Με την ίδια λογική ας έγραφε ότι είχε και προϋπηρεσία στο ΚΕΠΙΚ στη μονάδα του και τώρα θα πρέπει να σκιστούμε να πιστέψουμε όλοι ότι είναι "IT and Telecommunications expert"... Αλλά εγώ, στη δουλειά, αν μου έλθει τέτοιος τύπος μπροστά μου θα ξεσπάσω στα γέλια και θα μετά τον στείλω στη μάνα του.. Καλοί οι τύποι, αλλά χωρίς ουσία δε γίνεται τίποτα.

Αν υπάρχουν άτομα που το σκέφτονται έτσι, λυπάμαι. Τους προτείνω αυτό που έβλεπα σε παλιά βιογραφικά για εκπαιδευτές ΚΕΚ, κατά το 97, εκεί λοιπόν γράφανε "Έχει παρακολουθήσει πολλά σεμινάρια και συνέδρια" (τρέχα βρες τα..). Είναι και πιο τίμιο, ρισκάρεις να εκτεθείς λιγότερο  ::  

Τώρα, οι τιμές. Καλό είναι να υπάρχει διάχυση της γνώσης, όσο το δυνατόν πιο πολύ. Με αυτό το επιχείρημα θα πρότεινα οι τιμές να είναι πολύ πολύ κοντά στα .. 0dbm, στη βάση, για να μπορεί πολύς κόσμος να έρχεται σε επαφή (και να προκύψουν έτσι τα νέα δραστήρια μέλη, η νέα γενιά του δικτύου).

Αν οι τιμές είναι ψηλές, οι καρέκλες θα είναι άδειες. Τα λεφτά για το σύλλογο θα βγουν, πιστεύω, either way, αλλά καλύτερα να βγούν με τρόπο που θα δώσει κέρδος στους περισσότερους ανθρώπους (αν δεν είναι για κάποιους αυτό η πρώτη προτεραιότητα).

Φιλικά,
mxou

----------


## lambrosk

MXOY και εγώ την ίδια γνώμη έχω στο παραπάνω...

----------


## jlian

Αυτη τη στιγμη που φτανει να τελειωσεις το λυκειο και μπαινεις με 2.5 σε ΤΕΙ και με 3.5 σε ΑΕΙ και αφου μπεις, οπου μπεις, μια μερα θα τελειωσεις ειναι προφανες οτι τα μισα πτυχια ειναι της πλακας. Οποτε και στα βιογραφικα λιγο-πολυ οτι γραφεις ειναι σαλτσες. Αυτο που μετραει ειναι η προυπηρεσια αλλα κι εκει πεφτει ψεμα δηλαδη ο συναρμολογητης Η/Υ γινεται system engineer. Οποτε στη πραξη φαινεται τι ψαρια πιανεις (= το πρωτο μηνα). Ολα τα αλλα ειναι ενδειξεις.
Και εκει ενα σεμιναριο εχει βαρος, δηλαδη ποιοι θα σε διδαξουν. Μπορει σε 5 ωρες στο μπουντρουμι της Σκιππη να μαθεις (= να δεις μπροστα σου και να πιασουν τα χερια σου) οτι δε θα κανεις 1 εξαμηνο σε ενα πολυτεχνειο, πανω στα ασυρματα δικτυα και οχι μονο.
Μια βεβαιωση/πιστοποιηση δε σημαινει τιποτε γιατι κανεις δεν εγγυαται αν τηρουνται ελαχιστα κριτηρια απονομης του τιτλου ακομα κι αν γινεται δουλεια επιπεδου. 
Αρα και να μη τα πολυλεμε, αυτο που μετραει ειναι οι γνωσεις που θα παρει καποιος με κινητρο να μαθει περισσοτερα, να παει για σπουδες ή να κανει το hobby του που στο κατω κατω ειναι ο κυριος σκοπος μας.

----------


## lambrosk

> Αρα και να μη τα πολυλεμε, αυτο που μετραει ειναι οι γνωσεις που θα παρει καποιος με κινητρο να μαθει περισσοτερα, να παει για σπουδες ή να κανει το hobby του που στο κατω κατω ειναι ο κυριος σκοπος μας.


Χαίρομαι που βρίσκω ανθρώπους και συμφωνώ σε όλα τα παραπάνω...

Αλλά ιδιαίτερα στο quoted.

----------

